# Fell in love with USA RV's and what about the waste?Advice?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello USA Rig owners,

Just returned from Brownhills after a weekend of browsing. We have a Eura Mobil on a merc 4.6tonne chassis. I love we in fact we love it with the one main exception, of lack interior space without the awning up.

We have been searching for something European with more floorplane space, rear wheel drive & Diesel to no avail.

We have again staretd to lean towards USA RV's and would like some recomendations. We like the Winebago view but the ones in the UK sell for more than three times what the USA dealers sell them for. We do not really want something much longer than 23 foot mainly because unless it is rear wheel drive and around this it will not fit past my neighbours boundry wall. I would prefer a C class with overcab bed, slide out and Diesel or LPG converted.

Have any of you imported personally ?

My wifes biggest concerns are the waste and size (she epties the thetford and will not drive anything much bigger than what we have now) How do the sewage systems work on big RVs? I am under the assumption that black waste is held in a tank and flushed out with the grey waste? How many loo uses will the tank hold? where can you empty them? I saw a USA driver on the CC site Cromwell Newark emtying his down the motorhome service point! is this correct?

Also do you struggle with sites that will take RVS? in my research it seems whilst Scotland will take almost anything, Wales and St. Tropez as examples will get YOU TURNED AWAY.

Can someone give me some advice?


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

first, with regard to price. more like twice the price here, or as usual, same in pounds sterling as dollars. the main reason is 10% import duty, charged on shipping costs as well as purchase price, and then 17.5% vat on top. yes, you can save by buying in the US, but not 2/3. 

Now the big issue. About waste. Most, if not all, RVs have a superb system. You use a 3" flexible pipe to connect, or at least lead in to, a disposal point. Most MDHPs are OK, but a few can only take grey water (Blackmore C & C C site is one). Then you pull one lever, and out goes the black (read brown) water. Then you pull the other, and out goes the grey (read soapy) water. Which cleans the whole lot out. A quick wash of the end (prob. with your external shower) and the whole lot goes away clean. No carrying, no hassle. We always use our own loo and shower, and the loo (black) never needs to be emptied more than once a week. The grey prob. twice. 

If you can't get access to a manhole, sewer or MHDP, you can use a macerator with a long pipe (we have about 25 metre of this) to pump it all away. We have now bought a 10 gallon roll tank if this is not long enough. Twice the size of the usual, and can take black as well as grey, although I hope to keep it clean!

Finally 23 feet is very short for an RV. Ours is 34 feet, and has never been a problem in the 150 or so nights we have been away so far. However, the 8'6" width can be an interesting challenge at times. But this is off topic. 

After 10 months of RVing, we can't see ourselves ever going back to European MHs. But fortunately, each to their own. Whatever you choose, good luck, and have FUN.

des.


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Teemyob, 

I am looking at RV's too. I don't want a huge one - around 24-28 foot and the best one I have seen so far is the Safari Trek - they come in sizes from about 24ft ish upwards. They are a little square looking but they really open up inside. 

They have a 'magic bed' which comes down from the ceiling in the lounge so it is aways out of the way. A full rear bathroom and acres of space. All the ones I have seen online (including the ones in the states) all pretty much have the same layout but the newer ones (last couple of years) also have a slide out in the dining area to increase the kitchen size. The lounge area is usually a sofa with a facing swivel chair but I have seen a couple with 2 sofas or 4 swivels instead. I think these may have been to order.

They are fab and I have seen them on US websites from about £12k upwards depending on age. Most appear to be around £17-£24k.

I am not entirely sure of all the internal workings but friends of ours have a 5th wheel and their grey water flushes their black tank, I would assume it is pretty much the same. They only have to empty their tanks once every 3-4 weeks. Bliss!

Let me know how you get on, I would be really interested on anything you come up with on importing.

EDIT: I think I have seen a 22ft Trek out there too - would that be short enough?!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*American RVs*

Hi Teemyob,

When we went to Alaska last year, we rented a Winnebago Chalet 23' from Great Alaskan Holidays. They also sell their motorhomes after one/2 seasons and the one we had, we could have bought for around £18000 UK, cost of shipping to UK around £3k. Equivalent UK cost £68k

Ford 6.8 V10 (10mpg) kinda put us off but camper was brill. In theory 6 berths, built in genny, proper flush toilet, real oak units, huge fridge/freezer, microwave etc.

I was about to post last night as I clocked their website were offering a Spring adventure. Pick up a brand new Winnebago from 22' to 30' some with one or two slideouts from Winnie factory in Forest City, Iowa and deliver it to Anchorage for max price of £35/night, 3900 miles free miles. 11 nights. Option to rent longer at reduced price.

When we were there, we met loads of people doing this and they were really impressed. When I checked last night, seems all the places were taken.

Their website still showing motorhomes for sale. Don't know if the moderators will allow their website so have removed it. Just google greatalaskanholidays for their website.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

You have never come across anybody as apprehensive as we (Jill) were (was) about buying an RV. The whole concept and experience was completely alien to us. We were caravanners (tuggers) for twenty years and really couldn't get our (Jills) heads around driving this monster let alone finding and then getting onto sites. Black waste, grey waste and to be honest, everything, was daunting.

We picked up the RV on the Thursday and, by the Friday, we were hob knobbing it with all our new friends from MHF.

Not only did they make us welcome. but they were all on hand to give us advice and support. In the seven or eight weeks we have had it, we have been away almost every weekend and for a whole week. That's as long as it has taken us, to not only feel comfortable with it, but feel that we now couldn't do without it. As far as getting into, or being allowed onto, sites, we have not encountered a single problem yet.

I suppose the thing to remember is, the wheelbase of most RV's up to 32 feet is so short that they are incredibly maneuverable with only the outswing to worry about in confined spaces or tight slow turns. They will fit easily onto most caravan/motorhome pitches providing there is enough overhang at the back of the pitch. Hard standing is obviously a pre-requisites your RV is weightier than the average European but, in the summer months, I do know of several sites that I would be happy to patronize on 'grass'.

With regard to the size, there is so little difference driving or manoeuvering a 30 footer (most of your driving time is spent going in a straight line anyway!) to a 25 footer, that I wouldn't compromise space in favour of perceived problems of access or drivability.

Like any other 'new' or different vehicle, 50 miles down the road and you become comfortable, 100 miles and you start to love it after 200 miles it becomes as welcoming as putting on a comfortable pair of boots. You begin to 'feel' the vehicle in exactly the same way as any other, positioning on the road becomes second nature, judging distance and space, whilst always carefully considered, becomes automatic. After a while you just 'know' whether or not you can fit through it, get around it or even get into it.

All of the things you have mentioned are justifiable fears but they are only fears of the unknown. The one thing that almost stopped us from getting our Winnie, was that we had nowhere to park it at the house. The solution was 10 cubic metres of concrete and the loss of the front garden (oh well!). Had that not have been possible, then I suppose we would have found SOMEWHERE to park it.

In my humble opinion, go for an RV but don't compromise. 30 foot will go MOST places a 25- 28 foot will go. Black waste always ends up in a sewer wether you carry it there in a cassette, gravity dump it with a 3" pipe or pump it with a macerator. It's as easy as pulling a lever and less messy or smelly than a portable tank.

Incidentally, our caravan and car combo was over 40 foot in length and nowhere near as maneuverable as our beloved Winnie is (we still can't get out of the habit of towing though, we tow a trailer and car!).

Mike and Jill (the eternal pessimists!)


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

foggyparrot said:


> We picked up the RV on the Thursday and, by the Friday, we were hob knobbing it with all our new friends from MHF.


You didn't offer me one...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Mike and Jill

When Shona and I visited you we were both surprised you had only just bought it. You looked so "at home" in her.

stew


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I think you are thinking on the right lines. We hired a motorhome a few years ago when our baby was born she was no more than six months old. My wife had never been to Scotland so thats where we went, over night straight up to Oban, my wife woke to see the sun up over the bay, had a great week the MH was good ( benninmar ?? sorry if spelt wrong ) that was it. Next two years we both said we must buy one !!!. Mind made up started looking, buget set, looked and looked. Settled on a european thing with all the bells and wistles, " in the morning ( Sunday ) lets see what they will take for cash ". That Saturday went to visit in laws miles away from anywhere, passed a car show room saw this big C class out the corner of my eye being washed. On way back it had a for sale sign on, well after looking at it I said to my wife why make an offer tommorow on the european bus when we can have this. ...... It was bought there and then. 

Nearly two years later, what can I say. Best thing I have ever bought !!. We go away in it whenevere we can, here or aboard. An RV is just that, home from home. Going back to your questions of concern, ours is 30 ft long C class, not been turned away yet from anywhere, yes it is great not to wheel last nights few beers / wine away the next morning while going for another drum of fresh water, thats what an RV does. Two years running on tight spaced sites on the beach in south of france for three weeks it is empty half way though and on leaving, Thats the loo and showers where required. And also remember these are designed to be used full time. That means when it is snowing and very cold, how great is that !!. You will find us this year straight after christmas to the 3rd of Jan enjoyinying Yorkshire.

Good on you for thinking RV. When you have had one you won't go back. 28 - 30 ft I am sure your will find ok. If you are not used to that kind of vechile especially the overhang at the back why not either hire or go for lessons in a 7.5t 20ft box truck, money well spent.

It is not hard, if storage is a problem ask on here someone will tell you where to go with it.


Happy RV ing .........


Lampie


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

I certainly endorse foggyparrot & lampies' comments. Our RV is 32 feet long and is easy to drive once you get uused to it.

We bought ours for fulltiming so looked long & hard at length, floorplans, etc. In the end we felt that 30 - 32 feet offered the best compromize between length and interior layout - particularly if you go for a slideout.

There are a few of points to bear in mind for anybody new to this site who is thinking of personal importing. 

Import duty and VAT will add 30% to the price you pay in the States, and shipping costs (which also carry duty & VAT) will add another £4000 or so.

Width is a VERY sensitive issue at present - a quick scan of this forum under the RV threads will reveal pages of input on this. Suffice it to say that very few American RV's will legitimately satisfy the 100.4" overall width requirement, irrespective of what any of the large UK dealers will tell you. You can take a chance on getting lucky if you feel brave enough, but you'll be in deep doo doo if you can't get it registered, because technically you can't export an unregistered vehicle. So your cheap RV becomes an incredibly expensive static caravan somewhere. . .
So do check (preferably with the manufacturer) what the width of your proposed RV is. I think all recent Winnies are built on a 102" floorplan, so they're out. Similarly with recent Damons. There are quite a few RV's built on 101" floorplans, but that leaves less than half an inch to play with, or 1/4" each side. And width is supposed to be everything bar the mirrors. So door handles, awnings, wheel arches, etc, will all be iin addition to the manufacturer's published width figure.

Lastly, licence. Remember your licence will only cover you up to 7.5 tons (or 3.5 if you're lucky to be young enough). So if you do persuade yourself you have to have the luxury of a slideout (which we did and don't regret for a moment), you will struggle to find any RV over 30 feet with a slideout with a gross vehicle weight (MAM) of less than 7.5 tonnes.

You will certainly have a far greater choice, and considerably less stress, if you buy seconhand and already registered in UK. That way you can effictively ignore the width issue, as it's already been approved (though bear in mind it is still in theory the driver who is responsible if his vehicle is oversize). And if you buy privately, you may find the price difference is not that great.

Having said all of the above, we imported privately, I took my HGV licence, and we are extremely pleased with our Hurricane 30F.

You will not regret the small length penalty in going RV - you just get sooo much more space inside. Go for it - and good luck!

Bruce


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Ahh the joys of owning an RV!

Forget the limitations of owning a typical european MH. The RV will most certainly make you feel like you are at home.

Grey tanks and black tanks. What does it matter? Pull the black tank lever with your pipe down a drain and let 50 gallons of it float away. Then pull the grey lever and all 50 gallons of your washing and showering will clean that god damn pipe and leaving it smelling of shampoo!

Driving it! No worries, just remember one thing, learn to look out of the mirrors! Difficult to start with but only a little way down the road you will wonder how you ever worried!

Parking on site? Easy peasy. How on earth do those caravanners manage? All I do is drive and if necessary reverse. The reversing camera makes sure I have now worries.

In the middle of nowhere and feeling a little on the warm side? Oh well put the genny on and turn on the air con. Live a little and enjoy the RV experience - cooool!

Worried about the fuel consumption? Don't! Simply do a little calculation of your miles and what the difference is. What you will find is that the cost is completely outweighed by the convenience.

Still not convinced?

Work out who lives near you with an RV and come out for a drive!

Regards

Chris
(Buxxer, just re read this, and thought I better add in case of upsetting any number of wonderful chaps and chappesses out there, of course there are some beautiful European buses and indeed some I am very envious of. But not many are as spacious as the RV.)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi teemyob
Well after all the great replies you have had there seems little else to add.... I would echo some of the comments above, especially about taking one out for a test drive, see how easy they are to drive. I do not have any experience if driving an American C Class but the A Class units are pretty easy, once you have got the size sussed.... Biggest thing is that your backside is about 5 feet of the ground, quite different to your average car :lol: :lol: :lol: 
The tankage on RV's is huge, and should last you many days without concern, they are not too unpleasant to empty (better in my opinion than trying to aim a porta pottie at a hole anyway), and with the large diameter pipe it is all over very quickly.
Take a look on the American RV forums on here to get a feel for what they are about, warts and all. Remember that just about everything is available for them in the way of spares etc, and we are lucky to have 2 members LC1962 and damondunc who specialise in these vehicles and can offer spare parts, accessories and even servicing at very reasonable rates.
There are some very nice examples of european motorhomes about, but an RV is very different, and it seems that most people who have one would not change it for a european, that said it really is a case of horses for courses, so try to look with your brain not your heart matey :lol: :lol: 
I personally would also recommend going for something around 30 foot long, that will be about the max size to come inside the 7.5 ton barrier, there are some longer but 30 foot is a good rule of thumb. You will get everything you want at that length, but some of the smaller units are still a bit cramped and then you have the cost penalties of it being American and fuel for little gain in real useable size.
I hope that this is helpful, if you need more help and advice please feel free to PM me (I am sure that the other guys will also not mind you asking questions of them either.....) and we will help out all we can.

Good luck hunting

Keith


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Ahh the joys of owning an RV!
> 
> Still not convinced?
> 
> ...


So who lives near me and who would offer to take me for a drive?

Trev.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

teemyob said:


> G2EWS said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh the joys of owning an RV!
> ...


A year and a bit since you first thought of RV ownership (re post) and you still have a euramobil?

Good aren't they Trev :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Eura*

Hello Mandy&Dave,

I will come to that.

However, they do not come with a rooftop patio. Follow the link to Airstream Models.....

Click and look for Airstream Stairs

Advance bookings for open top tours of St. Tropez and Monte Carlo Being Taken!

Trev.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Here I come again from the awkward squad. My first m\home was an RV and not a very big one. I think is was a mini winnie although to me it didn't feel very minnie when I drove it away from Dudleys. I only had it a week because there were a couple of faults that Dudleys would have sorted without question but we both felt it best to take a hit and forget RV's. I got sick and tired of going around bends, having to stop, having to drive the van right into the bushes to let just ordinary cars past. I realised that if you are thick skinned then you can just brazen it out and make the on coming vehicles reverse 5 miles backwards to a junction but I found no pleasure of the views around me just waiting for the next emergency stop and the embarrassment once again of hugging the bushes and not knowing what scratches would be there or what would be knocked off the roof and watching the peoples expresssions in the other cars as they reversed back obviously wondering why on earth any sane minded person would get a vehicle that big to drive down country lanes.

France of course is another matter and certainly I can see some major advantages but for me, small is good. I can go almost anywhere. I sleep in a bed the same as RV owners which is 6 feet by over 6 and half feet. I have a loo and can use it the same way as RVo owners can and then simply once every 3 or 4 days carry the can and empty it into anything that resembles a waste point of loo. I cook on 3 burners and possibly the RV's have 4 (whoopee) and I have no nuking device i.e. Microwave which would be useless to me anyway. I have a fridge big enough for my cooling needs which a section for ice cubes and that is all I need. I do not want frozen food while I am away - I want fresh food when possible particularly in France.

I can cruise at 80mph and faster if I decide to break the law which I do now and then very often accidently but sometimes deliberately. I have a reasonable fuel consumption which means I will not be picked on as gas guzzlers surely will in the very near future, and I love Porky as much as RV'ers love theirs.

In summary I suspect on balance I would prefer a big vehicle if the roads were wider and I could go to the places I can in my present vehicle. As this is not going to happen I am happy - indeed very happy with my choice.

And in further summary, as I see it, RV's are to drive point to point and thereafter it is feet, bikes or smartcars.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Teemyob
All good comments, just goes to show some like 'um big and others small.
A couple of points,
I think if you drive a C class and then an A class you will discover how much easier the A class is to drive, EG Huge panoramic screen, high driving position, etc. The C class reminds me of a cat and why it has whiskers. Just because the front fits through it does not meen the back will.
At this point I will admit I am bias, as I have a New Winnebago Sightseer 26 for sale. This has everything you could desire and more including a FULL LOUNGE SLIDE and a FULL BEDROOM SLIDE with island bed and masses of storage. I have sold seven of these 26P Sightseers so far and can only say they are superb, check the winnebago forums.
I am sure with the help of this forum you will purchase the right RV for you.
Regards
Tel


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

RV's!

When someone on a site like the Lincoln Farm Park at Standlake we are on now, asks about the RV, I say simply this:

'If fuel and 10mpg worries you forget it!'

The other major downside if you want to call it that, is you have to plan your journey. For me this is not a problem as I always plan being an ex serviceman anyway.

The benefits I have explained on a previous post, but really size IS everything. Having the ability as I am now to sit outside with lots of chairs for visitors. The patio heater blazing away in the very cold sunshine is a blessing.

I have just been sat in a couple of Damon Daybreak 3272 double slide outs and they are truly stunning. More room than an average flat and with everything as standard.

Horses for courses as someone else has already stated!

Regards

Chris


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Pusser, Tel999 and Chris,

Points taken.

I am used to driving larger vehicles up to 7.5T. So I do not see the size as that much of an issue. Though I can invisage the problems with many roads that we currently use.

As for the 26p's tell, where can I see them or more imortantly do you have a link for the one you have for sale.

MPG. Again not so much an issue, I calculate that a petrol RV doing 10 mpg on unleaded, running on LPG should do a diesel cost equivalent of 17mpg?. I do like diesels though.

MANDYA&DAVE,

Yes the Eura is terrific, the reason we have taken so long is that we have an access issue with keeping an RV outside the house, which is where we would prefer to keep it. In addition, we are moving closer to going full time and on to searching for our new house in France.

Choosing.

Well I thought buying the European motorhome took some time, around 2 1/2 years. The thing is, I find the range of RV's mind boggling. The different engines and chassis being my the most confusing. Made worse by the fact that like the European models, they have all recently changed a lot.

Questions.

I have hundreds, is there a magazine or book dedicated to US RV ownership?

Thanks all,

Trev.


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Teemyob
Try this link. it is an identicle model to this. The retail price is £84575.00.
As you will see this is a great way to make a huge saving on one of the very best quality RV's
Let me now if you want more info.
It is available to view close to Bristol
Happy hunting
Tel


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Oooops forgot the link


Hi Teemyob
Try this link.
ADVERTISING LINK REMOVED BY MODERATORS
It is an identicle model to this. The retail price is £84575.00.
As you will see this is a great way to make a huge saving on one of the very best quality RV's
Let me now if you want more info.
It is available to view close to Bristol
Happy hunting
Tel


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

One thing I forgot to mentions was that I felt certainly superior and very cool driving an RV but a complete **** when I cocked up. It became obvious to me that everyone watching you manouver is just praying for you to hit something and the power of prayer can sometimes bring quite startling results. 8)


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Double Oooops
Sorry
PM me
Tel


----------



## tuscancouple (Jan 29, 2007)

One of the best buy's we've made so far is a set of walkie talkies! Makes placing the RV in tight spots very easy. No shouting or arm waving! 

We have a C Class and go away every other weekend. Dumping tanks is very easy as others have said. Get into the practice of dumping waste before you depart a site and filling up with fresh water when you arrive. That way you're not wasting petrol humping unwanted water around.

Above all it's a great way to camp in style 8) 

Mick


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Book about rvs*

There is a publication about Rvs,
it costs a tenner, and you will find answers to 99% of all questions to rvs, from buying, running, using, driving, maintaining, repairing and enjoying your rv. The answers are concise, or rambling, always excellent and there is a cornucopia of references to other information sources. Some funny answers, some more sad.
Its called Motorhomes forum


----------

